# I want to get into homemade organics



## Iron Emmett (Aug 14, 2011)

As the title says, i am interested in making my own nutrients, i have been using Blue Mountain Organic Nutes, you can get them off ebay and they are really good, but i am at the point that i want to make my own and save money, i go through a  bottle of their bloom and grow and plant tonic monthly which is about 30 dollars, and i want to try to make my own nutes.

Anyone out there have a bit of good starter information?
I know people mix alot of different things in with their soil to make it time release food and keep their PH even, thats something i will try to master later, im just looking for a recipe to make my own water soluble nutes to mix in at watering, can anyone help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you have your own compost? You could make a tea.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2011)

you won't be able to just make a commercial type fert. They have to do some wierd stuff to keep the ingredients suspended without having it turn septic in storage.
Organic Tea brewing is what you would probably want to research, but nothing beats teas PLUS a properly crafted soil mix. I won't repost what I have already posted, but I have a ton of teas as does other LO style growers on here in this section.
Organics is an art not a chemistry is the way I look at it. Each one has their own way without use of PH meters or PPM meters or anything like that. I consider LO growing like being a chef that serves plants food. Not a chemist bound by measurements.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 14, 2011)

Making it is easy. Measuring EC is critical. Not burning the girls up is the hard part. It's much easier to follow a fairly simple soil mix that will rock MJ for 18 weeks. Just a little water and sucrose.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> you won't be able to just make a commercial type fert. They have to do some wierd stuff to keep the ingredients suspended without having it turn septic in storage.
> Organic Tea brewing is what you would probably want to research, but nothing beats teas PLUS a properly crafted soil mix. I won't repost what I have already posted, but I have a ton of teas as does other LO style growers on here in this section.
> Organics is an art not a chemistry is the way I look at it. Each one has their own way without use of PH meters or PPM meters or anything like that. I consider LO growing like being a chef that serves plants food. Not a chemist bound by measurements.




:goodposting:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the Replies all, i didnt know that it was so hard to make your own add to water nutes, i was under the impression that i could buy things like worm castings guano etc etc, and mix them together in a certain way then add the mixture to water when it was feeding time, i didnt know you needed commercial equipment to suspend the ingredients, i will look into one of your compost teas Mutt, ive read all the making compost tea posts, but i didnt know they were what i was looking for.

Also chef, i may look into the soil mix thing, but right know i grow in Hempy buckets, can i add the soil amendments to coco? 

Rosebud, i dont have my own compost, i live in an apartment so its not viable option


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

If it didn't gross you out you could have a worm composting bin under you sink.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 14, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> If it didn't gross you out you could have a worm composting bin under you sink.




Really just for collecting the castings? I dunno if my girl would like that, but hows it work Rosebud?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

Check out wwwthewormexpert.com. You can do a search on this site, some of the peeps have more experience then me. I hear they are not smelly, my compost isn't either.. Be great for your plants.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Measuring EC is critical.



You are the first one i ever read say that. I would be curious on your EC measurements. PH always swings like mad....never once thought of tracking EC. :aok: I was always..."hey its green..."


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 15, 2011)

They make a local tea here. EC is 4.1 fresh, undiluted. A very good grower friend used it and burned the living crap outta 18 girls cause he didn't measure it. PH swing is no biggie at all. The mix will take care of that. But 4.1, and the stuff works so fast in uptake form. Even with full organic it will make the roots on fire...


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Making it is easy. Measuring EC is critical. Not burning the girls up is the hard part. It's much easier to follow a fairly simple soil mix that will rock MJ for 18 weeks. Just a little water and sucrose.



Have you ever burned a plant during an organic grow?? I seriously doubt it. Fresh, uncomposted manures are pretty hot, but then you don't use uncomposted manures on your plants. Truly organic naturally occurring nutrients _will not_ burn plants. 
Also, it's almost impossible to measure the nutrient content of organic soils by EC or PPM. You're chasing your tail trying it. Plant nutrient uptake is dependent on ion exchange which in turn is regulated by pH. It's the beneficial bacteria and fungi that are the most critical key in organics. You feed the soil which then feeds the plants. This is simple biology 101, not Pfizer labs.
Mixing a proper soil mix and supplementing that with teas is an extremely forgiving way to grow.

Emmet, If you can get a hold of any Rabbit Poo, you can make a really great tea with that. Worm castings, composts, eggshells, coffe grounds are all wonderful soil amendments also and can be used for making teas.
This link will help you get started. A guy who I learned a WHOLE LOT from is called Ohsogreen on several forums. He is an organics GURU!!!

Google Ohsogreen, you'll get a plethora of links to his sage posts

Good luck in your quest. Organics is a whole separate school of thought and mindset than other growing methods.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link Jack, but kill the live link please. we don't do that here. You can make the t's XX's, and that works.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 15, 2011)

Jack Harer said:
			
		

> Have you ever burned a plant during an organic grow?? I seriously doubt it. Fresh, uncomposted manures are pretty hot, but then you don't use uncomposted manures on your plants. Truly organic naturally occurring nutrients _will not_ burn plants.
> Also, it's almost impossible to measure the nutrient content of organic soils by EC or PPM. You're chasing your tail trying it. Plant nutrient uptake is dependent on ion exchange which in turn is regulated by pH. It's the beneficial bacteria and fungi that are the most critical key in organics. You feed the soil which then feeds the plants. This is simple biology 101, not Pfizer labs.
> Mixing a proper soil mix and supplementing that with teas is an extremely forgiving way to grow.
> 
> ...



I just said, 18 girls got burned up. I know a thing or two of full organic runs. Thanx for the tutorial though


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

someone should make that url inactive, plz


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 15, 2011)

Done, sorry, won't happen again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Jack Harer said:
			
		

> Done, sorry, won't happen again.


 
np friend. :aok:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, i gave it a look, they had a recipe for a tea there too!

Thanks Jack ill check out the link, i dont have any rabbit poo, so ill have to try something else.

I think im going to try to make Soil with all the Additives and see if it works well for me, can i treat coco as soil when adding all the Amendments?


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 17, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Replies all, i didnt know that it was so hard to make your own add to water nutes, i was under the impression that i could buy things like worm castings guano etc etc, and mix them together in a certain way then add the mixture to water when it was feeding time, i didnt know you needed commercial equipment to suspend the ingredients, i will look into one of your compost teas Mutt, ive read all the making compost tea posts, but i didnt know they were what i was looking for.



Don't worry, all that commercial equipment is for bottling and shelf life. Making your own and using fresh is GTG. You just can't store them.

Wet


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks WD, i been pricing all the amendments, doesnt seem to expensive, just need to find a  good mix recipe and ill be making my own


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 17, 2011)

Check the stickys for LC's soiless mixes. Good place to start.

Or, NC's mix, or, SubCool's Super Soil.

Mixes are like making Chili, start with a basic recipe, then adjust to suit.

Wet


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Wetdog, ive been looking at those Stickies and the one that Ozzy posted with a ton of different recipes, i just need to decide on one for my next grow


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mixes are like making Chili, start with a basic recipe, then adjust to suit.

 nice wet good way to look at it


----------

